
The risk of systemic healthcare failure due to COVID19 – let's talk math - hansjorg
https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1236095180459003909.html?t=2
======
onyva
The USA has indeed a systemic healthcare problem. Of their own making.

“I don’t need to have the numbers double because of one ship that wasn’t our
fault.”

[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/06/us-
coronavirus...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/06/us-coronavirus-
death-toll-washington-state)

------
aurizon
Will they resist the path of a monstrous gouging of the American people, thus
exposing them for what they are.....I suspect not - let the gouge begin...

